# *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few.



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

Just wondering who else out there runs a Dbilas intake, and your initial thoughts after switching. Post some pics too!



















































































































_Modified by ExPunkStar at 3:12 PM 9-13-2007_


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

Not it


----------



## R8TDR (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: (Tucci)*

I love the DB. How much and did you find a US reseller or have to import it? Also, is it loud compared to others on the market? It seems like it would be fairly quiet. Thanks.


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (SoCalComatose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SoCalComatose* »_I love the DB. How much and did you find a US reseller or have to import it? Also, is it loud compared to others on the market? It seems like it would be fairly quiet. Thanks.


Bildon imported and shipped to my door for about $517 (for whose spitting out their drinks it's due to the dollar's sucky currency conversion), it took over a month due to the high demand and low production. The price factor will also become apparent once you actually get your hands on the intake. Extremely well built all steel and aluminum design, solid, smartly designed, and able to withstand a direct nuke attack. You will find no segmented pipes joined by cheap silicone and clamps here. It's louder than the Carbonio I had on for a year+ beforehand, and is a night and day experience if your ECU is adaptive like APR's Stage II+. Initial differences are apparent right off the bat with mid-high rpm gains, but after the software has had a few days to recalibrate, it's a monster. A real world test against an M3 proved this thing does it's job, and does it exceedingly well, and that includes spinning the tires all through 1st with the M3 at an off the line advantage. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Monster I tell ya!


_Modified by ExPunkStar at 5:00 PM 9-13-2007_


----------



## Boosted_Bunny (Apr 23, 2003)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*

I'm very interested in this intake, but unfortunately, I've got suspension and other upgrades to contend with before I can "rebuy" an intake. No haterade here, just gotta hold out for a bit.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (GotHerFast)*

Sold my Carbonio for $200 to offset the price of admission. Well worth it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chongman805 (Jun 25, 2007)

Are you out by Victorville? I would like to check that bad boy out....


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (chongman805)*

Bay Area, just south of SF


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

Had mine for a week now :
Pro's> good quality, easy install, not noisy, retains low end throttle response, ram air feed from front grill, easy filter access
Con's> pricey, getting a harmonic as boost comes on then it disappears??, intake pipe and MAF area gets extremely hot due to heat radiation from downpipe - needs a shield badly.
Overall - big thumbs up


----------



## p c (Oct 26, 2006)

looks cheap, I know it cost $$$, but still looks cheap


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

Sup ExPunk, I'm a proud owner but no pics yet







waiting to get a carbon fiber engine cover on so it looks nice with the standard grey. Didn't paint it as I liked it matching the internal parts and thought it'd look nice with a carbon fiber engine cover. Going to see my options in that regard.


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (SLY MK5)*

I decided to drop the cover idea, as I was originally going to go carbon as well. Too much $$$, and it traps heat. Plus no one can give me a solid answer if their cover will fit with the Euroject PCV valve fix. I used the engine cover money on a Neuspeed power pulley and turbo discharge pipe instead. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Function over form.


_Modified by ExPunkStar at 11:33 AM 9-17-2007_


----------



## hypnotica003 (Aug 14, 2007)

just saw the thread...how many here own the intake? got mine a few weeks ago going to install it with a few other parts...anyone here replace the intake as their first mod? how does she feel?


----------



## hypnotica003 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (p c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *p c* »_looks cheap, I know it cost $$$, but still looks cheap

hold it in your hands and you will eat your words


----------



## aqn (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (ExPunkStar)*

I hope it works well, but I dunno about that air filter; it looks alarmingly
small. I wonder what it measures? It looks to be about 6.5" to 7" wide. Even
assuming that it's 7" deep (which I think is unlikely, considering the shape
of the box), that's a bit on the small side.
A smallish cone filter 5" in diameter and 5" deep has *78 square inches of filtering area*
(and that's assuming the end cap does no filtering, like on K&N filters).
A 7" square filter has *49" square inches of filtering area*.
How big is the stock filter? How big is the Carbonio filter?


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (aqn)*

it works very well. i can take some shots to show you where the air comes in from if you'd like.


----------



## hypnotica003 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (aqn)*

actually its huge. the box that says DB on it which houses the filter looks small in the pics but in person its ****ing huge


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (ExPunkStar)*

The engine bay looks terrible without the engine cover on there


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (Jetty!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jetty!* »_The engine bay looks terrible without the engine cover on there









Then keep your "heat box" on your engine, and tell people how "cool" it looks.


----------



## HHBizzle (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (ExPunkStar)*

OR
you can get this cover
looks like OEM but fits with CAI
or you can just trim your own, its not that hard
http://www.gmpperformance.com/...&VS=1


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (ExPunkStar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExPunkStar* »_
Then keep your "heat box" on your engine, and tell people how "cool" it looks.









It's doing it's job more than fine. And it's not costing me over $500 to keep it there.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (HHBizzle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HHBizzle* »_OR
you can get this cover
looks like OEM but fits with CAI
or you can just trim your own, its not that hard
http://www.gmpperformance.com/...&VS=1

That doesn't really look like OEM and I heard the fitment of the silver piece (which is your stock silver part) doesn't really fit that well.


----------



## solo8788 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (ExPunkStar)*

I just installed my Dbilas intake last night. I'm getting a rattling sound when i step on the gas at around 3k rpm. Has anyone else got this noise?


----------



## forcefedvegas (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (solo8788)*

solo just guessing but it probably is from the mount that seems to be a clamp around the piping holding a stud that bolts to the head.
aqn were you just answering your own question? The Carbonio is the same size as stock.


_Modified by forcefedvegas at 5:00 PM 10-4-2007_


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (solo8788)*

Make sure you have enough clearance at the 90 degree bend area, there is a screw protruding out of the firewall that was scraping against the intake pipe causing a weird noise as the engine moved due to torque. I adjusted the intake pipe away from this screw and the noise went away. Give it a try.


----------



## solo8788 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (SDM)*

Thank you both! You where both right, had to do a little adjusting, but everything is fine now. It sounds good and It feels like it pulls better. I was getting a little worried at first because the intake got really hot to the touch when i was working on it. But after i adjusted it and ran it around the block. I checked piping and filter again and it was all cool to the touch.


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (solo8788)*

glad you got it adjusted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif it really feels like an upgraded stock intake, smooth and strong.


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (solo8788)*


_Quote, originally posted by *solo8788* »_Thank you both! You where both right, had to do a little adjusting, but everything is fine now. It sounds good and It feels like it pulls better. I was getting a little worried at first because the intake got really hot to the touch when i was working on it. But after i adjusted it and ran it around the block. I checked piping and filter again and it was all cool to the touch.

Awesome! Take some pics guys!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did anyone else in here paint their intake, or did you keep it grey?


_Modified by ExPunkStar at 10:06 AM 10-5-2007_


----------



## gtiiiiiiii (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (ExPunkStar)*

looks like an evoms intake with a different end on it. intakes are the least of most people's worryies, gains are minimal between different kinds.


----------



## hypnotica003 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (ExPunkStar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExPunkStar* »_
Awesome! Take some pics guys!!!!!!!!!!!!! Did anyone else in here paint their intake, or did you keep it grey?

_Modified by ExPunkStar at 10:06 AM 10-5-2007_

mines red, post pics when it gets installed


----------



## hypnotica003 (Aug 14, 2007)

yo whats the metal piece that comes on the clamp? i didnt get one...do i need it to install or am i good without it


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (hypnotica003)*

You should have received a hose clamp with a piece of welded metal that screws to the right of the engine. If not scream at whoever sent you the intake. I don't think you need it, but it reinforces the intake and keeps it from wobbling around.


_Modified by ExPunkStar at 9:31 PM 10-6-2007_


----------



## forcefedvegas (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (hypnotica003)*

that piece keeps the intake from stressing your hose connections and to keep the pipe from flopping around.


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (forcefedvegas)*

$520.00 for an intake.......
This post should be titled:
" OFFICIAL - Those that got bent over to purchase the Dbilas "


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (355890)*

wouldn't expect anyone to understand if they have not seen it in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (SLY MK5)*

Ahhh .... Sorry, I did. 
Fantastic product...


----------



## bcze1 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (SLY MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLY MK5* »_wouldn't expect anyone to understand if they have not seen it in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Unless it has tits I can't see in the pics, that's still a lot of cash


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (bcze1)*

build quality, how solid it is. puts my previous EvoMS to shame. Theres no real reason to justify a intake in general costing this much, but after I got this and have driven with it on, I don't have any regrets whatsoever.


----------



## 355890 (Aug 10, 2006)

*Re: (SLY MK5)*

Enjoy it....


----------



## atrociousa3 (Aug 6, 2007)

*Re: (355890)*

have you encountered rain yet? just wondering if it has something to avoid water soaking the filter. my itg filter is right infront of the opening and it gets wet when it rains.


----------



## KingofCancer (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (SLY MK5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SLY MK5* »_wouldn't expect anyone to understand if they have not seen it in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


no offense, but lets be honest. its a tube with a filter on it. a 520$ tube with a filter on it. I guess if you have the cash to blow then blow it. I drove a car with an intake and one with a itg drop in. couldn't tell the diff other than sound $75>$520

.02


----------



## majid (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (KingofCancer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KingofCancer* »_

no offense, but lets be honest. its a tube with a filter on it. a 520$ tube with a filter on it. I guess if you have the cash to blow then blow it. I drove a car with an intake and one with a itg drop in. couldn't tell the diff other than sound $75>$520

.02

And an exhaust is just a pipe








This has to be the most efficient set up available. It's called pay to play. I currently have the carbonio and as soon as I re-coop from the APR fuel pump this will be on my ride. I would pay that gladly just so I don't have to mess with that stock cover anymore. Although I've taken it off so many times I can have it off in 30 seconds


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (ExPunkStar)*

Finally got around to custom fitting the Dbilas to my auto tranny Passat. Turns out that since the intake is made specifically for the MKV, the opening of the Dbilas is smaller (by about 2") than the Passat intake snorkel opening. Anyway, here are the pics...








Here is where the custom fitting process came into play...notice I had to bend the metal tabs slightly and add rubber washers to allow the filter box to line up.
















Added the EvoMS heat shield since the intake is steel and does get a little hot. The heat shield makes a slight difference, but it is still a little on the hot side to touch after hard driving.








Overall, awesome intake http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif. Keeps that low end torque (may have even added a little) and amazing high end power later in the RPM band. Seems to be the best of both worlds between the Carbonio and "Filter-on-a-stick" designs.


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (rbradleymedmd)*

Looks awesome. Do you have a link where to buy that heat shield?


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (ExPunkStar)*

Ex,
Here is that link you requested for the EvoMS heat shield only. 
http://www.evoms.com/marketpla...47%7D
I have two questions...
1. What paint did you use on your Dbilas and do you think it would look good in red?
2. Also, if you have the Forge DV, do you have an issue with the flexible connection rubbing against the set-up where the Forge connects to the manifold?
Glad to be one of the Proud, Few owners.


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (rbradleymedmd)*

1. What paint did you use on your Dbilas and do you think it would look good in red?
2. Also, if you have the Forge DV, do you have an issue with the flexible connection rubbing against the set-up where the Forge connects to the manifold?

-I applied multiple coats, 20_ minutes intervals, of off-the-shelf black "semi-gloss" to match the scoop. I used the entire can for a tough skin. Be sure to sand down the original grey coat with 300 grit first and clean with alcohol and a rag.
-No issues with my Forge DV. The guys at my shop did a great job routing the hoses.

Any idea if you can put that heat shield on with the intake installed, or do I have to disconnect it from the turbo?


_Modified by ExPunkStar at 11:35 AM 10-8-2007_


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (ExPunkStar)*

Not entire sure about fitting it on w/o removal. I ran into a major issue, as when I tried to remove the second cover plastic plug, the screw actually stripped and I ended up having to cut it out. I would imagine that if you were able to get the plastic plugs out, you might be able to do it but it would be tight.
One thing to remember, there are nuts attached to behind the plastic plug screws. Since I ended up having to cut one in half to get it out, I ended up removing all of the plastic plugs and using just a standard bolt and nut comination. 
Thanks for the info on the paint. I think that I will have to cut 1 or 2 of the barbs off the OEM nipple that attaches to the Forge tap. That should allow just enough room. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hypnotica003 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
1. What paint did you use on your Dbilas and do you think it would look good in red?


i painted mine red. one word. SICK.


----------



## KingofCancer (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (majid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *majid* »_
It's called pay to play. 

wrong. its called look at my resume of expensive bolt-ons. i am not hating, but this is ridiculous...seriously. I will bet a paycheck noone dynos before and after or does any logging...
but you have the cash to pay (







) 520 for an intake and i don't, so i am jealous there.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (KingofCancer)*

Got mine for $300 local pick-up from a member. I was going to wait on some companies who mention to be in the process of creating an intake that would be compatible for an auto Passat (or somewhat closer than the other current intakes as the Dbilas is still not a perfect fit), but I figured that those intakes would be in the $275 to $300 range...thus I jumped on the opportunity.
So red looks good huh? Will probably get around to that in the next couple of weeks...thinking about painting the DB on the filter box red as well. Will post pics once I finally have the time to get around to this.


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (hypnotica003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypnotica003* »_
i painted mine red. one word. SICK.

Dude POST A PICTURE!


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (KingofCancer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KingofCancer* »_
wrong. its called look at my resume of expensive bolt-ons. i am not hating, but this is ridiculous...seriously. I will bet a paycheck noone dynos before and after or does any logging...
but you have the cash to pay (







) 520 for an intake and i don't, so i am jealous there.

Judging by your vortex name, if you cut back on cigarettes, you could probably afford one.


----------



## hypnotica003 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
So red looks good huh? Will probably get around to that in the next couple of weeks...thinking about painting the DB on the filter box red as well. Will post pics once I finally have the time to get around to this.


haha i did that too. i kinda brushed the DB and the circle red to give it a kinda messy look...i got red spray paint from michaels its a nice kinda bright red...intake looks amazing


----------



## hypnotica003 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (ExPunkStar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExPunkStar* »_
Dude POST A PICTURE!

i will once i install it







i finally got in touch with BILDON (after giving up on them) but turns out they got great costumer service. answered all my emails with in minutes and i expalined to them that i didnt get the metal clamp thats supposed to come on the intake (the one that keeps the intake in place, located on the right side on the intake) and they said theyd ship one out once they had it in stock. hopefully it will be soon...then again i wanted an excuse to install the intake with my BSH DV then order eurojets stage 1 and 2 pipes and install them all together to get a nice feel...but maybe not


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (hypnotica003)*

I keep hearing people saying dyno it dyno it. But that's not REALLY good at measuring real world performance.....a fan blowing at the front of a car with the hood open.....of course the filters on a stick will be great....close the hood and drive for an hour on the open road and guess what....the stock, carbonio, and especially dbilas will work better. 
This is why the Dbilas is the best looking design IMO....the free flowing intake tube the car needs with the stock air inlet location.








And with the filter up front there is less area to soak up the heat like on the stock design. (IMO)
I just hope enough get imported to bring the price to $400 or less.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (hypnotica003)*

Yeah...definitely take a pic when you get around to everything (no rush)...can't wait to see it in red. Also, if you do go with EJ's Stage 1 and 2...let me know if you feel/hear any difference. I have the Stage 1 (TB Pipe) just laying in my garage right now...waiting to pick up stage 2 and install both as the same time. Just want to get an idea on performance/sound gains/increases. Thanks


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Yeah...definitely take a pic when you get around to everything (no rush)...can't wait to see it in red. Also, if you do go with EJ's Stage 1 and 2...let me know if you feel/hear any difference. I have the Stage 1 (TB Pipe) just laying in my garage right now...waiting to pick up stage 2 and install both as the same time. Just want to get an idea on performance/sound gains/increases. Thanks

I installed Neuspeed's Hi-Flow turbo discharge pipe (Equal to EJ's Stg. II) and the Neuspeed power pulley some time after installing my Dbilas, and I have to say those two mods are definitely worth it. Quite a bit more response, launching power comes on REALLY quick. The intake is a bit louder from the additional discharge pipe's breathing room, and there is a nice audible WOOSH! sound when shifting. With my exhaust that is an impressive feat, because it's probably over 120db noise level. My next and last mod will be Neuspeed's throttle body pipe.


----------



## aqn (Nov 20, 2001)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (davebs14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *davebs14* »_I keep hearing people saying dyno it dyno it. But that's not REALLY good at measuring real world performance.....

You are correct that dyno numbers do not necessarily measure or show "real worl performance".
However, a dyno is a lot more consistent than the "butt dyno" used so often around here,
and that's the whole point of before and after dyno runs: to show, under controlled (albeit
simulated) conditions, differences between two alternatives.

_Quote, originally posted by *davebs14* »_a fan blowing at the front of a car with the hood open.....of course the filters on a stick will be great....

This will sound like I'm biased towards filters-on-a-stick (I'm not; don't have
one and prolly never will) but: why wouldn't the same fan-blown air that helps
them help the Dbilas equally?

_Quote, originally posted by *davebs14* »_close the hood and drive for an hour on the open road and guess what....the stock, carbonio, and especially dbilas will work better.

Well, that's _probably_ the case, but that's like saying I'd rather eat steak than eat ****







.
The interesting question is, _under the *same* conditions_, which performs better, stock, Carbonio, or Dbilas?

_Quote, originally posted by *davebs14* »_
This is why the Dbilas is the best looking design IMO....the free flowing intake tube the car needs with the stock air inlet location.









I notice that nobody has volunteered to measure the filtering area of the Dbilas filter.

_Quote, originally posted by *davebs14* »_And with the filter up front there is less area to soak up the heat like on the stock design. (IMO)

And that's _probably_ true. There is definitely a whole lot more mass to
the stock air box, in a worse location. However, it it was me, I'd log the
intake air temperature _and_ do a before/after dyno runs before I'd claim
victory.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (aqn)*

I would be more than willing to take logs (with someone's VagCom help as I do not own one), measure the filter surface area, etc. I am trying to get someone around here with VagCom to help me gather some info for NoRegrets Forge DV spike reduction mod with and without spacer. However, for the moment...I have a massive PCV issue that has put the car in the garage until I can get the problem solved.
I feel that everyone that owns a Dbilas is getting a bad rap for purchasing the intake. Others have had experience with both the filter on a stick and the Carbonio intakes and both mentioned that they would never go back after the Dbilas. I understand that real testing data does hold water, but real life experiences do mean something as well (as long as no bias is involved, which I'm not saying there isn't any...but I like to give people the benefit of the doubt).


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

Can someone confirm if the Dbilas intake tubing is steel vs. heavy gauge aluminum? I would think the thermal properties of steel would not make it an optimal choice for use on a performance intake.


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (TypeR #126)*

I"d be biased toward something that makes good power and doesn't suck up the low RPM drivability


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: (davebs14)*

put 50$ into heat wrapping and silicone spraying my neuspeed filter on a stick... and have heat shield under MAF... area around MAF is cool enough to touch afer driving....250 well spent.


----------



## hypnotica003 (Aug 14, 2007)

ok first off people bashing the DBILAS are just jealous. plain and simple







. the thing is is that the stock intake design in the best set up for our cars. the air comes directly from the grill and NOT from the hot engine bay where all "filters on a stick" get the air from. so theres a plus right there. also, the DBILAS has only 1 90 degree bend, one piece, and connects to the grill like the factory. its basically the optimized stock version, and should out perform all other intakes in theory (no one is going out to dyno this intake cause arguing over hp is pointless on an intake). 
the point of an intake is NOT to add hp cause seriously it barely does ****...i wouldnt be surprised if the dbilas only adds like 3hp more than the evoms or nuespeed, what you want is the most condense, coldest are possible (and the grill box is much "colder" that the hot, engine bay air). the point of an intake is to get as much air as possible, with the best FLOW (meaning no bends, one track to the engine) and so far the dbilas is the only one that meets all these. youll be good with an evoms or a nuespeed, but to me this intake is by far the most effiecent at what in intake is supposed to do, so i dished out the 500. if you dont agree then fine go spend your money elsewhere, just stop bitching


----------



## Kev06A3 (Oct 26, 2005)

*Re: (hypnotica003)*

I don't mean to bash, but this is an uninformed response. If this intake improves flow and reduces temperatures, of course it would increase HP. Increasing flow and increasing density (by reducing temperature) WILL increase HP. If this intake serious does not do **** in terms of HP increase, as you put it, then it also seriously does not do **** to increase flow or reduce temperatures. Sorry dude, I didn't create the laws of physics, I'm just speading the word.
Has no one dyno'd this thing? Seems like a lot of bark with no bite. I would think that if people have $500+ to spend on an intake, they would have $100 to spend on a dyno.

_Quote, originally posted by *hypnotica003* »_
the point of an intake is NOT to add hp cause seriously it barely does ****...i wouldnt be surprised if the dbilas only adds like 3hp more than the evoms or nuespeed, what you want is the most condense, coldest are possible (and the grill box is much "colder" that the hot, engine bay air). the point of an intake is to get as much air as possible, with the best FLOW (meaning no bends, one track to the engine) and so far the dbilas is the only one that meets all these. youll be good with an evoms or a nuespeed, but to me this intake is by far the most effiecent at what in intake is supposed to do, so i dished out the 500. if you dont agree then fine go spend your money elsewhere, just stop bitching


----------



## hypnotica003 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (Kev06A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kev06A3* »_I don't mean to bash, but this is an uninformed response. If this intake improves flow and reduces temperatures, of course it would increase HP. Increasing flow and increasing density (by reducing temperature) WILL increase HP. If this intake serious does not do **** in terms of HP increase, as you put it, then it also seriously does not do **** to increase flow or reduce temperatures. Sorry dude, I didn't create the laws of physics, I'm just speading the word.
Has no one dyno'd this thing? Seems like a lot of bark with no bite. I would think that if people have $500+ to spend on an intake, they would have $100 to spend on a dyno.


i didnt say that this intake doesnt add HP, obviously it will add some, thats why i said it probably adds more than evoms or neuspeed. but an intake isnt really a performance part, its there to help the overall flow of air and help the engine breathe better when it is stressed more with other mods (chip, etc..), with the added HP as a bonus


----------



## szymonr (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi
I have just bought the DBilas FlowMaster. But firsty I would like to invite everyone, cause I live in Poland (if somebody doesn't know where it is - it's the country in eastern part of Europe, next to the Germany [where dbilas is made] )








So...As I know, the DBilas intake gives 10-12 hp. I know many people who have this intake and all they say - it is the best resolution for MK5 GTI.
In Germany there are many other intakes like OETTINGER, CARBONIO, BMC etc. but the DBilas is the best. In Europe it cost 439 euro = 617$ I don't know why the price is so high...you have in USA better price than here in Germany where it is produced :/ Strange...



_Modified by szymonr at 5:01 PM 10-21-2007_


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (szymonr)*

Probably need a bigger markup on the price in europe to afford to live. I think on my salary I might be able to afford a 3 floor 300sq ft apt and a crapped out mo-ped lol


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (szymonr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *szymonr* »_Hi
I have just bought the DBilas FlowMaster. But firsty I would like to invite everyone, cause I live in Poland (if somebody doesn't know where it is - it's the country in eastern part of Europe, next to the Germany [where dbilas is made] )








_Modified by szymonr at 5:01 PM 10-21-2007_


WELCOME! Post come pictures of your Dbilas and engine!


----------



## TGZ (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*

I think the forge looks better than the Dbilas. Pricing is way better too.


----------



## davebs14 (Nov 10, 2006)

*Re: (TGZ)*

The idea behind this intake is to get the benefits of a filter on a stick intake with the cooler ram air from the front grill. every other intake is still taking in hotter air that is not forced in the front.
Most intakes I've seen work better mostly because of the mandrel bent tubing, not because of a cone filter. The stock filter flows more air than you'd need. Its just the rest of it is designed to make good tq and hp while staying whisper quiet


----------



## szymonr (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (davebs14)*

hello!
I feel a little bit better acceleration up to 5.000 rpm.
here are some pics:


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (szymonr)*

Looks great! Mine didn't come with the the Dbilas Dynamic text printed on the tube, but I painted mine black, so I guess it doesn't matter now.
And Hypnotica003, we're still waiting for you to post pics of your red painted Dbilas intake. Hurry up man!


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*

Ex...any idea where to get a sticker for post painting the intake? Also, I have a little time after work the next couple of days...how long would I need to paint the intake (basically, do I need a weekend to let the paint fully dry or can I do it from about 6 to 12 at night after work?)


----------



## szymonr (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

You have to buy a special kind of paint. For such painting it should be paint which can stand high temperatures. For sure it's able to buy such one which is getting dry in the short time and few our are enough to complete painting.
Such pipe can great look in polish version...I am going to do it next season, cause during winter, bad weather conditions can destroy whole the work.


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

What heat shields are you guys using. I don't have a shield between my Dbilas and the downpipe and I've just fried my MAF


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (SDM)*

This looks interesting enough but has anyone ever dyno'd their cars with the Dbilas Intake on it? I know there are more than a few dyno's of other 2.0T's with other intakes on them.


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Ex...any idea where to get a sticker for post painting the intake? Also, I have a little time after work the next couple of days...how long would I need to paint the intake (basically, do I need a weekend to let the paint fully dry or can I do it from about 6 to 12 at night after work?) 

I don't think the Dbilas text is a sticker, it's painted.
And after work painting is fine. I just used regular run of the mill semi-gloss Krylon black paint. Multiple coats, the entire can, with about 20 min between each coat before bringing it inside to fully dry for 24 hours (mmm fumes!)
You won't get any heat related issues that szymonr mentions above. In fact, if you have a big enough oven, you can heat treat the paint like a poor man's powder coat, by baking the painted intake for about 20 minutes at 350 degrees. It wouldn't fit in my oven, so I couldn't do it.







It's been on my car as is for months and not 1 heat related paint issue or MAF issue. I will get the heat shield eventually though, it's cheap.

_Modified by ExPunkStar at 3:56 PM 10-23-2007_


_Modified by ExPunkStar at 3:57 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (SDM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SDM* »_What heat shields are you guys using. I don't have a shield between my Dbilas and the downpipe and I've just fried my MAF









That sucks. No problem on mine so far.
Here's the heat shield:
V-Flow Heat Shield
SKU:MKVVFHS
http://www.evoms.com

_Modified by ExPunkStar at 4:01 PM 10-23-2007_


_Modified by ExPunkStar at 4:02 PM 10-23-2007_


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*

Thanks for link, I'll look into it tomorrow. I'm thinking of also going with a heat-wrap in the MAF area of the intake pipe as well. Dealer replaced my MAF today and don't want a repeat problem. Excellent intake overall, dealer thought the engine bay looked great


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (SDM)*

I just want to know how much power people are getting out of these intakes.


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_I just want to know how much power people are getting out of these intakes.

Having used Carbonio for exactly a year beforehand, I could feel the car want to pull much harder, especially the high end now, it's completely unrestrained. My shop's dyno is out of service, and hopefully before year end I'll have a dyno run to post here. If anyone wants to one-up me and post one before then, please do it.


----------



## Grip Driver (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*

Just a little FYI, I have been working with Bildon to get one of these intakes. Bildon has apparantly been having some issues with Dbilas and will no longer be carrying these as a result. Looks like you will have to ource these from overseas if you really want one.


----------



## ApexTwin (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (Driftin GTI)*

Now they're limited edition too!


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (Driftin GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Driftin GTI* »_Just a little FYI, I have been working with Bildon to get one of these intakes. Bildon has apparantly been having some issues with Dbilas and will no longer be carrying these as a result. Looks like you will have to ource these from overseas if you really want one.

Yeah the delays in shipping were just appalling. Took over a month to arrive.


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*

I'm going to sound like sucha Dbilas fanboy but it was soooooooooo worth the wait *Swoons like a little girl*


----------



## hypnotica003 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExPunkStar* »_Looks great! Mine didn't come with the the Dbilas Dynamic text printed on the tube, but I painted mine black, so I guess it doesn't matter now.
And Hypnotica003, we're still waiting for you to post pics of your red painted Dbilas intake. Hurry up man!









good news, just installed it







but i cut mine for the bsh dv so it looks kinda ghetto now...ill get pics up real soon

_Quote, originally posted by *ExPunkStar* »_
I don't think the Dbilas text is a sticker, it's painted.
_Modified by ExPunkStar at 3:56 PM 10-23-2007_

_Modified by ExPunkStar at 3:57 PM 10-23-2007_

no its not, i took the DBILAS part off, left the dynamic intact, i might just spray paint over it red. i dont have pateince to move those letters too


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (hypnotica003)*



hypnotica003 said:


> good news, just installed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hypnotica003 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExPunkStar* »_


hypnotica003 said:


> good news, just installed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...






hypnotica003 said:


> lol no it just has a black piece of silicon connecting the 2 pieces that i cut...so it goes with the whole balck and red thing i had going....plus the part that you put in the turbo inlet is black in the bsh kit so my itake will go from red then cut off to black at the end...will look sick


----------



## hypnotica003 (Aug 14, 2007)

what sound do you guys hear? also how does the new intake feel? i feel a lot more low end torque, feels like i have a chip when i dont, kidna weird tho. feels like a race car. BIG diff from stock


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (hypnotica003)*

With Stage II+ low end torque is laugh inducingly insane. The intake sometimes makes a whistle like noise caused by air rushing over the throttle flap/plate thingy (forget what it's called now - i'm drinking deal with it), because it's so unrestrictive.
























_Modified by ExPunkStar at 6:48 PM 10-30-2007_


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*

Ex,
I meant to ask you the other day and forgot...do you have a VagCom? If so, is your intake runner flap motor stuck open by chance? This wouldn't cause a CEL, but I think may contribute to the whistle I have. I am able to reset it for a couple of runs before it resumes the STUCK position and the car has an amazing turbo whistle before resuming the irritation open position whistle. 
Another note...I did install the EJ TB Pipe and I can definitely hear the turbo spool very well now, simply awesome...can't wait for the discharge pipe.


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

No vagcom, if I did my damn DRLs would be on negative.
Hi-Flow pipe is awesome, and I totally recommend the neuspeed power pulley at the same time since the two parts are right next to eachother. Save some doh on combining installs, and the added torque from both are noticable after driving away. Best race on my way home from a crisis at work tonight, wish i coudl go into details, but all i will say is it looked like an earlier mustang or pontiac, totally black and menacing, racing rims, momo stickers all over.... 5+ car length in about 1.5 seconds. Two separate times. HAHA!!!










_Modified by ExPunkStar at 12:27 AM 10-31-2007_


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

It's nice the Dbilas connects direct to the grill-mounted intake snorkel, however, it obviously uses a smaller-than stock panel air filter.
This lesser surface area on the filtration media is a bottleneck, and will cause the turbocharger to work slightly harder to meet the same boost target.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (bripab007)*

Is anyone going to dyno their car with the dbilas on it? I mean the piece is expensive enough as it is you might want to see how much power you got from it. Kind of like how when Toda came out with their header for the K20A engine everyone was showing their car dyno'd before and after the acquisation of the header. I figure if a dyno for the dbilas was shown then more people would maybe justify buying one for the high price.


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (bripab007)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bripab007* »_It's nice the Dbilas connects direct to the grill-mounted intake snorkel, however, it obviously uses a smaller-than stock panel air filter.
This lesser surface area on the filtration media is a bottleneck, and will cause the turbocharger to work slightly harder to meet the same boost target.

Not true. The stock filter is larger but look at the small holes where air is actually passed through to the turbo. Totally restrictive.
Also The Dbilas has the benefit of air pressure being pushed directly into a closed system straight into the turbo, this offsets the smaller filter. Stick your hand out the window next time you're doing 80mph, that pressure is probably easing the turbo in fact. Sort of the jet turbine theory. The faster you go, the more pressure, less work for the turbine, and more air is condensed - and it's also cooler air.
Read my post above, it definitely works lol. And I had a Carbonio for exactly a year prior which even replaced the stock filter with a less restrictive one. So going by your post alone, performance should have been even better than the Dbilas, when in fact it's a night and day difference in favor of Dbilas, and that was apparent minutes after bolting it on.







Others have reported the same general feeling - you have gobs of torque with this intake, it just doesn't let down no matter what gear you're in.


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_Is anyone going to dyno their car with the dbilas on it? I mean the piece is expensive enough as it is you might want to see how much power you got from it. Kind of like how when Toda came out with their header for the K20A engine everyone was showing their car dyno'd before and after the acquisation of the header. I figure if a dyno for the dbilas was shown then more people would maybe justify buying one for the high price.

I'll call my shop and see if they're up and running again.


----------



## bripab007 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExPunkStar* »_Not true. The stock filter is larger but look at the small holes where air is actually passed through to the turbo. Totally restrictive.

It'd be interesting to see someone use a flowbench to show whether or not those holes in the stock intake tract outflow the filtration media...my guess is, yes.

_Quote »_Also The Dbilas has the benefit of air pressure being pushed directly into a closed system straight into the turbo, this offsets the smaller filter.

And perhaps this is enough to offset the smaller filter media.


----------



## cmdrfire (Nov 15, 2007)

Hey all.. first post on the 'Tex (though I've lurked for ages), am a regular on the GolfMkV.com and Uk-Mkvs.net boards...
I current have the Carbonio intake and whilst I do love it I really can't stand the engine cover any more. To that end, I've decided to invest in a dbilas intake with an EVOMs heat shield. It's good to read a positive reaction from members on this forum who have bought this intake.
Interestingly, it's cheaper for me to buy the dbilas here in the UK than it is to get an EVOMS v-flow!


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm happy with mine, the design makes sense to me with a good source of cool air. definitely need that heat-shield. Never lost any low end torque and fuel economy got better. Only negative was the chunk of change $$$


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (cmdrfire)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cmdrfire* »_Hey all.. first post on the 'Tex (though I've lurked for ages), am a regular on the GolfMkV.com and Uk-Mkvs.net boards...
I current have the Carbonio intake and whilst I do love it I really can't stand the engine cover any more. To that end, I've decided to invest in a dbilas intake with an EVOMs heat shield. It's good to read a positive reaction from members on this forum who have bought this intake.
Interestingly, it's cheaper for me to buy the dbilas here in the UK than it is to get an EVOMS v-flow!

Yea, it's the dollar conversion ratio, really nasty. Post some pictures when it's installed!


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (ExPunkStar)*

i tried getting one but no luck, so i made my own for now. i also had a chance to test it a the track. my 1/4 mile dropped
from 14.5 to 14.3. i can really feel a huge difference after 3k rpm, 
the car pulls much much harder. sound nice too.
[IMG










_Modified by NEW2B at 3:52 PM 11-25-2007_


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (NEW2B)*

what is the actual size of the Dbilas filter..


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (NEW2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_i tried getting one but no luck, so i made my own for now. i also had a chance to test it a the track. my 1/4 mile dropped
from 14.5 to 14.3. i can really feel a huge difference after 3k rpm, 
the car pulls much much harder. sound nice too.
[IMG









_Modified by NEW2B at 3:52 PM 11-25-2007_

Hah awesome! Was that a P-Flow intake or what?!?!


----------



## jeff2.0t (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: *OFFICIAL* Dbilas intake owners thread ~ The Proud, The Few. (ExPunkStar)*

The Dbilas intake is expensive yes...
However the power on our car is clearly affected by hot temperature. I saw a big difference in term of power depending of the season (summer lower power and sluggish feeling is not rare, fall big increase in power), the difference is not a joke. So IMO sucking hot air from the engine bay(the air in the engine bay must be hotter than the air outside) is clearly not a good idea and will probably increase the sluggish feeling that affect our car. For that reason I will probably invest to buy the Dbilas.


----------



## andypr23 (Oct 23, 2007)

id rather spend less money at the store and make my own similar to it.. its not hard to make at ALL. 
and then u can show off saying u made it =]


----------



## MR. Whistler (Jun 16, 2006)

Whatever happened to the pics of the red intake? *taps foot*


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (MR. Whistler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MR. Whistler* »_Whatever happened to the pics of the red intake? *taps foot*

Massive Fuel Cuts Happened







...with that said, I do plan to do it soon. I promise to post pics when done. Sorry for delay.


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_
Massive Fuel Cuts Happened







...with that said, I do plan to do it soon. I promise to post pics when done. Sorry for delay.

Yah hurry it up Mr.!


----------



## hypnotica003 (Aug 14, 2007)

i think ive played hard to get with you guys long enough haha...enjoy

gave the DB a nice punk messy look 



theres still that silver square left on top cause i duct taped it to cover the DBILAS DYNAMIC part...i replaced the DBILAS sticker on the right side of the intake and am just going to paint over the dynamic sticker. 
i had to mess with the settings on my camera cause it kepts turning out orange in the pictures...the real color has a nicer deeper red tone to it but this will do for now


_Modified by hypnotica003 at 11:56 AM 12-8-2007_


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (hypnotica003)*

Damn the red pipe looks clean. I should have done that. Maybe even red and white candy cane stripes for the holidays!


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*

I can't wait till a dyno with this thing comes out. I feel that people with this intake don't want to dyno b/c they don't want to realize that they only got maybe 1 or 2more hp and 1 or 2 more lbs. of tq at the wheels with it and paid $500 at the sametime.


----------



## hypnotica003 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*

no, i just dont want to spend the money on a dyno. all i know is that the intake as done so much for my car. put it this way, i used to floor it and drive off smooth, now i floor i, get some wheelspin, esp flashes on and off for a few seconds, then i jet off. dont need a $75 dyno to tell me that the intake helped http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

I really like the design of this one, but the materials they chose really bum me out. Why they chose to use steel piping and a cast aluminum air box I'll never understand. I'm not sure why they didn't go with an injection, or roto-molded, plastic air box. I can't believe the tooling costs could be much different.


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (TypeR #126)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TypeR #126* »_I really like the design of this one, but the materials they chose really bum me out. Why they chose to use steel piping and a cast aluminum air box I'll never understand. I'm not sure why they didn't go with an injection, or roto-molded, plastic air box. I can't believe the tooling costs could be much different.

The metal stays cool, and that's evident if you drive for any extended period and pull over, pop the hood and feel the pipe/intake box. With the added $39 Evoms heat shield, the pipe actually becomes refrigerated because all heat from intake to the turbo is deflected. Yes metal can get hot, but under the correct conditions it can also become cooler than plastic, i.e. why intercoolers are not made of plastic.


_Modified by ExPunkStar at 1:52 PM 12-11-2007_


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*

New engine bay pictures with Evoms heat shield. i didn't have to move the intake pipe to get the shield on there, which was nice. Anyone with an after market down pipe needs this heat shield, there is a definite huge drop in the intake pipe's temperature.
















_Modified by ExPunkStar at 2:16 PM 12-17-2007_


_Modified by ExPunkStar at 2:17 PM 12-17-2007_


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExPunkStar* »_New engine bay pictures with Evoms heat shield. i didn't have to move the intake pipe to get the shield on there, which was nice. Anyone with an after market down pipe needs this heat shield, there is a definite huge drop in the intake pipe's temperature.


Agreed...especially with any aluminum intake. Glad to see you were able to get it w/o removing the pipe Ex. Looks really good man. I may just have time to paint mine this holiday weekend. If I do...will post pics.


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

Any of you changed or cleaned out the filter element yet. Hope down the road availability of replacement filters is not an issue.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (SDM)*

Filters are K&N...lifetime durability, assuming you take care of it...which I would imagine anyone with this $$$ invested would. Simple K&N recharger kit is necessary.


----------



## SDM (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ruso (Jul 29, 2004)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExPunkStar* »_ Anyone with an after market down pipe needs this heat shield, there is a definite huge drop in the intake pipe's temperature.

My stock airbox has a built-in heat shield.


----------



## TypeR #126 (May 10, 2006)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*

Well, as you've so eloquently pointed out the metal is cool to the touch because of the same heat transferring properties that make an intercooler function.







Except in this case you're using the intake charge to cool the hotter pipes instead of the other way around! Plastic being not that great of a thermal conductor may be slightly warmer to the touch, but that means it's keeping that heat out of your intake charge.
Now granted, at the rate at which the intake charge passes through the intake tube, the amount of heat transfer per pound of air is probably fairly minimal, but at this price point I'd prefer something that meets 100% of what I would consider to be good design criteria. I definitely think they have the best overall layout and packaging, I just think they tanked it on the materials choice, both from a heat management and overall weight standpoint.


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (hypnotica003)*

You don't need money to tell yourself that the intake worked hmmm maybe it's more along the lines of wow I just spent $500 on an intake that only gave me 4+whp and 8+wtq than any other CAI for the 2.0T. Atleast people who buy Schrick 268's know that they are overpriced but aren't afraid to dyno them. Yeah they only get a few more hp than a Tecthonics,Autotech,Cat Cam, or DRC cam but alteast they dyno the things.


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_You don't need money to tell yourself that the intake worked hmmm maybe it's more along the lines of wow I just spent $500 on an intake that only gave me 4+whp and 8+wtq than any other CAI for the 2.0T. Atleast people who buy Schrick 268's know that they are overpriced but aren't afraid to dyno them. Yeah they only get a few more hp than a Tecthonics,Autotech,Cat Cam, or DRC cam but alteast they dyno the things.


Hopefully on Friday the 21st StreetWerke can finally run a dyno. I've been waiting months since the operator busted his leg skateboarding, as they didn't want to have him limping around on the equipment.


_Modified by ExPunkStar at 11:16 AM 12-18-2007_


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

if no 1 has dyno graphs to support this product, then its just gonna be another intake, but the bad part is it costs 2ce as much..


----------



## jeff2.0t (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (wale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wale* »_You don't need money to tell yourself that the intake worked hmmm maybe it's more along the lines of wow I just spent $500 on an intake that only gave me 4+whp and 8+wtq than any other CAI for the 2.0T. Atleast people who buy Schrick 268's know that they are overpriced but aren't afraid to dyno them. Yeah they only get a few more hp than a Tecthonics,Autotech,Cat Cam, or DRC cam but alteast they dyno the things.

I am tired of this stupid money argument... All other intake cost what? We talk probably about a 75$ difference for the neuspeed CAI and the NS is only a stick with a bad curve going down that suck dirty air inside the engine bay 10 inch from the ground... For a 75$ difference sorry I preffer a straight pipe 30 inch above the groud that suck clean air from the outside. A CAI is not a stick with a cone filter sucking air in the engine bay, in my book those items are P-Flow and paying 300$ for a P-flow is a total rip-off.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (jeff2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff2.0t* »_I am tired of this stupid money argument

I second this...the title of the thread is for the people who own or want to own this intake. I'm pretty sure that I'm a grown *** man with a professional income and how I spend my money is no one's ******* business. With that said, I think this thread has lost it's initial purpose for general discussion about the intake performance and looks, not its price tag. 
I will admit that I got mine used and it was a great deal. In addtion, I own a TipTronic Passat and this is the only option I had (unless I wanted to attempt the New2B idea...which is extremely creative and if had I enough balls to cut up an intake...I would've done the same thing). I was informed over 3 months ago that an intake solution would be coming for the TipTronic Passat and still to this day...nothing. Thus, in the end, I am very happy with my Dbilas and can't wait to give it a nice, clean-looking red finish over this holiday weekend.


----------



## wale (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (jeff2.0t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeff2.0t* »_
I am tired of this stupid money argument... All other intake cost what? We talk probably about a 75$ difference for the neuspeed CAI and the NS is only a stick with a bad curve going down that suck dirty air inside the engine bay 10 inch from the ground... For a 75$ difference sorry I preffer a straight pipe 30 inch above the groud that suck clean air from the outside. A CAI is not a stick with a cone filter sucking air in the engine bay, in my book those items are P-Flow and paying 300$ for a P-flow is a total rip-off.


errrmm u quoted the wrong person..


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (wale)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wale* »_if no 1 has dyno graphs to support this product, then its just gonna be another intake, but the bad part is it costs 2ce as much..


"[email protected]ke: No dyno on Fri. Not sure what Darren committed to you, if anything...but no dyno this Fri. Sorry!"
What can I say, I tried, 3x now...







Maybe next oil change Sometime in Feb-March 08.


_Modified by ExPunkStar at 5:04 PM 12-19-2007_


----------



## hypnotica003 (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6DPLMT.* »_You don't need money to tell yourself that the intake worked hmmm maybe it's more along the lines of wow I just spent $500 on an intake that only gave me 4+whp and 8+wtq than any other CAI for the 2.0T. Atleast people who buy Schrick 268's know that they are overpriced but aren't afraid to dyno them. Yeah they only get a few more hp than a Tecthonics,Autotech,Cat Cam, or DRC cam but alteast they dyno the things.

no it has nothing to do with the $500. if i like something i buy it, the money has no part in it. to me this is the best intake out there right now, especially for me (i live in miami and cant have a CAI going down to the floor with all the rain, this once seems to do the work of a CAI with a stock placement of the intake, not soaking in any hot air from the engine bay like the rest of the intakes.) if you really care about dynos then ****ing pay for it and ill gladly do it. im not modding my car to get high dyno numbers. im doing it for the fun of driving it. and so far, this intake has done its job.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (MR. Whistler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MR. Whistler* »_Whatever happened to the pics of the red intake? *taps foot*

The long-overdue awaited pics...sorry for the delay.
























My bolt that holds the intake in place off the manifold broke off, so I had use an elevator bolt with two clamps and it is secured two fold over the original set-up. Their is also, a small rubber pad protecting the intake's paint underneath the clamps. Happy holidays.


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

looks great . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

they sell a similar intake in greece now. seen in this magazine 
i just picked up called "bible" for vw


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

Wow that red really makes the engine bay come alive! NOOOOIIICE!!!!!!!


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*

Thanks Ex. Also, thanks for all your help with this thread and all the Dbilas questions I have asked you about in the past. Good instructions on the painting. Hope all is well and Happy Holidays.


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rbradleymedmd* »_Thanks Ex. Also, thanks for all your help with this thread and all the Dbilas questions I have asked you about in the past. Good instructions on the painting. Hope all is well and Happy Holidays.









Happy Holidays to you too, and if that's your first paint job, then awesome. It looks clean man. Don't see any orange peel. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## drpsycher (May 24, 2005)

*Re: (NEW2B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEW2B* »_.............they sell a similar intake in greece now. seen in this magazine 
i just picked up called "bible" for vw
..............................

more please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
are these guys on line (the magazine)......or better yet, that product......do you have a link to it?


----------



## NEW2B (Dec 1, 2006)

*Re: (drpsycher)*

here you go.
http://www.boulekosdynamic.com/eng/index.asp
check out the "sprint booster" improves throttle responce.
new intake http://www.boulekosdynamic.com...ITFSi









_Modified by NEW2B at 2:48 PM 12-25-2007_


_Modified by NEW2B at 2:59 PM 12-25-2007_


----------



## MR. Whistler (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

Thanks for the pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif It came out really nice and clean. Props for a tight job!


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*

Still no dyno, but I had a great 3 gear pull against a Mustang GT. He musta been punching his dashboard, because he followed me afterwards for about 20 minutes bwahaha!


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (NEW2B)*

Intakes that are in those many peices are crap. The EvoMS intake I had proved that. Always falling apart at the bend no matter what I tried. 
And for those complaining about the price, that is actually precisely why I paid a lot more for a quality intake that wouldn't fall apart or break. It wasn't about the hp/tq because they all do basically the same thing, if they're working correctly. My old EvoMS would throw codes because it would eventually pull itself off. I tried ALL kinds of positions and tweaking and had different people take looks at it to see if there was something I was missing. I do give props to EvoMS for changing the design on their V-Flow though.


----------



## ApexTwin (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (ExPunkStar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ExPunkStar* »_Still no dyno, but I had a great 3 gear pull against a Mustang GT. He musta been punching his dashboard, because he followed me afterwards for about 20 minutes bwahaha!









Why do you keep implying that the dbilas is the reason you are able to beat other cars in a drag


----------



## andypr23 (Oct 23, 2007)

****, i beat a 05' GT by a car n a half and he gave me a thumbs up. lol i guess its cause mine is yellow =]


----------



## ApexTwin (Sep 28, 2006)

*Re: (andypr23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *andypr23* »_****, i beat a 05' GT by a car n a half and he gave me a thumbs up. lol i guess its cause mine is yellow =]

All you need is a dbilas now and you'll be king of the road!


----------



## hypnotica003 (Aug 14, 2007)

anyone move from EVOMS to DBILAS? whats the difference is drive and feel?


----------



## sdrr11 (Mar 22, 2008)

Got one for sale right here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3750414


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (hypnotica003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hypnotica003* »_anyone move from EVOMS to DBILAS? whats the difference is drive and feel?

I had one of the original EVOMS intakes without the slight redesign they did to make it more one peice. it kept coming off no matter what i did to try, had others try to put it on tighter, it threw error codes because of it coming unplugged. dbilas has been no problem whatsoever but an almost harmonic sound sometimes as the air comes through. i think i have a pcv leak as well so i also get some sound from that that i need to fix. i love the dbilas, quality is excellent. hurt to know how much it cost but i have not regretted it as I personally had too many annoying issues with my EvoMS.


----------



## rbradleymedmd (Feb 24, 2007)

For those that were looking for the filter dimensions...


----------



## corradodonato (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

just ordered mine from TMTuning http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (355890)*


_Quote, originally posted by *355890* »_$520.00 for an intake.......
This post should be titled:
" OFFICIAL - Those that got bent over to purchase the Dbilas "









To each his own... but I gotta agree with the $520.00 pricing being a bit crazy...


----------



## bbeuro (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: (355890)*

dapbmw the dbilas dealer in toronto sells it for only US$490 + shipping, me and my buddy bought it from him and we even saved more on shipping as we had it shipped in one box. it was a special order item so we had to wait about 4 weeks as dapbmw promised and they sound good and my throttle response was better than the stock intake. now my other buddy is ordering a dbilas intake thru dapbmw. save the $30 and order thru dapbmw
he is here in the forum too. you can pm me and i will email you his email addy.
bill


----------



## bbeuro (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: (bbeuro)*

tm tuning sells it for $599 not $520 so dapbmw is cheaper by $109


----------



## OJwerks (Oct 22, 2005)

I want to order, where do I order this as cheaply as possible? Link?


----------



## bbeuro (Apr 12, 2008)

*Re: (OJwerks)*

[email protected]


----------



## corradodonato (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (rbradleymedmd)*

does anyone have a dyno ?
whats the power these are adding anyway...


----------



## VR6DPLMT. (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: (corradodonato)*

No dyno's as of yet. Why is it every time I mention that someone should get their car dyno'd pre/post dbilas intake it's like I set their StarWars action figure collection on fire b/c they flip out. So oh well the mysterious dbilas intake will still go un-dyno'd.


----------



## goin2fast (Mar 23, 2006)

*Re: (VR6DPLMT.)*

I highly doubt that you are going to see any power gains from just the intake. You will definatly see throttle responce and get the cool sound. For you to see power gains you are going to need to breather better from the front to the rear so a nice exhaust with high flow cat is a necessity and connect it to a nice big TURBO .



_Modified by goin2fast at 7:08 PM 4-26-2008_


----------



## bbeuro (Apr 12, 2008)

*dbilas flowmaster intake in ebay*

i bought from this seller before and he is ok. cheaper than anyone out there.
http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAP...h=001


----------



## 805 (May 11, 2004)

*Re: dbilas flowmaster intake in ebay (bbeuro)*

I just talked to my Fiat and Alfa Romeo part supplier and Dblilas is someone they deal with in Germany. So I asked him to get a quote on the system. Unfortunatly the company is closed until May 25th. Schiesse!!
See how cheap we can get these into the country.


----------



## bbeuro (Apr 12, 2008)

i guess i got it for a steal from dapbmw as i only paid $500 and i picked it up from him. 
i inquired with dbilas and they sell it for euro 368.91 multiply x 1.57 = $579.18 + shipping of about euro 74.00 = $116.18 so this amounts to a total of $695.36. dbilas only accepts bank wire transfer and i inquired with my bank and they normally charge $20 per transaction so the grand total is $715.36.
here is a copy of the email i received from dbilas.

Hello,
It is part no. 04.020.440.
The price for this complete kit is € 368,91, please add €74,00 for shipping and packaging.
For further questions do not hesitate to contact us.
Best regards,
Janina Glahn 
dbilas dynamic 
Maybachstr. 3
63322 Rödermark
Tel:+49(0)6074-93328 
Fax:+49(0)6074-93316


----------



## corradodonato (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (bbeuro)*

Thanks TMTuning !!!! This thing is great.....


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

*Re: (corradodonato)*


_Quote, originally posted by *corradodonato* »_Thanks TMTuning !!!! This thing is great.....









wow . . . looks like they found a cheap way of manufacturing them . . .
Dave


----------



## SLYMK6 (Apr 22, 2005)

Yea, I mean I like the lettering but I'm glad mine is 1 peice as it is much more worry free. My only dislike is the harmonic sound of the intake when WOT.


----------



## ExPunkStar (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (crew219)*

Hmm so they moved to 2-piece plastic now or what? What's the pipe diameter, 3" or 2.5"? I'm glad I got a single metal pipe for $500 shipped!


_Modified by ExPunkStar at 1:13 AM 6-3-2008_


----------



## HighT3ch (Mar 11, 2009)

Hi, I've been following this thread for quite some time. Since I am interested in buying a dbilas intake for my Leon Cupra 2, I wanted to ask the same thing. What is the diameter of the pipe used and what the material? Thanks in advance

_Modified by HighT3ch at 12:09 PM 3-11-2009_


_Modified by HighT3ch at 12:09 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## acespizee (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (HighT3ch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HighT3ch* »_Hi, I've been following this thread for quite some time. Since I am interested in buying a dbilas intake for my Leon Cupra 2, I wanted to ask the same thing. What is the diameter of the pipe used and what the material? Thanks in advance

_Modified by HighT3ch at 12:09 PM 3-11-2009_

_Modified by HighT3ch at 12:09 PM 3-11-2009_

I run the Dbilas on my Seat and it kicks ass. Just get it you wont look back.


----------



## HighT3ch (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks for the reply acespizee but can you tell me what is the diameter of the pipe and and the material they use?


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Just the size of the filter says it all about its performance...
If it is mainly based on airflow during acceleration, the filter size alone takes that away.
Better off with a cone filter....


----------



## NoTsipa (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GolfRS)*

Have you tried it for real , or you '' assume '' for one more time ? 
You really believe that the filter size means anything to the 130k rpms spinning blades ?








The tubing is metal and the diameter to the one piece design was 70mm .


----------

